# Advice Needed On Rescue



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yesterday, while feeding my feral flock, I noticed a young juvenile full feathered pj that still had some yellow fuzz coming through the feathers. He was awkward in following the flock picking at some seeds and some bread. 
( I actually witnessed him gulp up a piece of cheddar cheese near a garbage can ) This is in a city park with many falcons and hawks that are nesting in the nearby buildings, however, the hawks seem to have a more taste for the rats these summer days. When the flock took off, this little guys couldn't get the height to take off with them, however he could fly about 40 feet back and forth straight across, making him probably difficult to catch without a net. By twilight, I noticed an adult bird (possibly a parent?) sitting with him under the hedge. Maybe she is teaching him him? Does anyone have any advice on this little guy? Do you think he is better off being left alone? Sometimes when we rescue these guys and then release them later, we never really know if our impact has done more harm then if they were left alone. 

Thanks, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a bit of a tough call. If there is a parent with the youngster and =if= the hawks are not after the pigeons, I'd leave the little one to finish growing up with the parents and the flock. Hopefully another member will have some better insights or instincts about this one.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I've noticed with 'my' ferals that once a bird has fledged, the male parent will generally show the youngster around (feeding places and such) for a week or two.

I had one where the young pigeon could not get back to my balcony due to high winds, and his poppa stayed on the ground with him all night.

Sounds like what may be happening here.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They can be such wonderful parents. I don't know how they possibly protect them from predators, but at least they don't leave them alone, scared and terrified.

Reti


----------

